# Aurora, Ontario - Ont. Newmarket 810 Blizzard plow



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Plow came off of 2013 Gmc 3/4 ton truck. Comes with all truck mounts. 3750.00 obo
Call or text to 416-936-8070


----------

